# Yo Zuri 3D



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any plug that comes with a split ring gets removed and I always tie a no slip loop knot to ALL my lures. I am not a fan of split rings.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Any plug that comes with a split ring gets removed and I always tie a no slip loop knot to ALL my lures. I am not a fan of split rings.


I've never tied to one but didn't know if that was the "protocol" for these lures.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Any plug that comes with a split ring gets removed and I always tie a no slip loop knot to ALL my lures. I am not a fan of split rings.


Same here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some people say if you remove the split rings on plugs it ruins the action because they are designed with the weight of the split ring in mind but none of the fish knew any different! Never had a loop knot break but had lots of split rings open up.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Split ring removed. Small loop knot tied on. 
One of my pet peeves is having too big of a loop on a loop knot withlarger treble hooks on top waters, the front trebles will sometimes get caught up in them.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not all split rings are created equal. You need to use Owner Hyper split rings rated to the right lb test. They are made with spring tension and don't open up or pull apart.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> not all split rings are created equal. You need to use Owner Hyper split rings rated to the right lb test. They are made with spring tension and don't open up or pull apart.


My loop knots are made with my hands and have not failed my yet! I don't see a use for a split ring on the nose of a lure if it isn't for a treble hook. I will look at those rings to put on my Owner ZO trebles. Do they rust easily?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Lots of good split rings out there. If you tie a loop knot to a topwater or jerk bait that requires a lot of rod tip action or erratic lure movement the wear point becomes your leader loop instead of the split ring. Most of the best plug type lure manufacturers put good quality rings on the lure.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't understand: a split ring at the nose is removed because it can un-split/open up, but you leave the ones at the treble hooks?

Do you think manufacturers are using two different types of split rings for the same lure?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

yobata said:


> I don't understand: a split ring at the nose is removed because it can un-split/open up, but you leave the ones at the treble hooks?
> 
> Do you think manufacturers are using two different types of split rings for the same lure?


I don't like them on the nose so I take them off and tie a loop knot like I do on all my lures, never had a loop break. Do what you want, the guy asked and I replied.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Lots of good split rings out there. If you tie a loop knot to a topwater or jerk bait that requires a lot of rod tip action or erratic lure movement the wear point becomes your leader loop instead of the split ring. Most of the best plug type lure manufacturers put good quality rings on the lure.


I fish Corky Fatboys exclusively during winter for trophy trout and have always tied a loop knot, never had the loop wear out and break but I do re-tie several times a day because after a few fish the leader gets weak and I'm not losing a monster trout because I was too lazy to re-tie. I also refuse to use clips and other unnecessary hardware.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't like them on the nose so I take them off and tie a loop knot like I do on all my lures, never had a loop break. Do what you want, the guy asked and I replied.


I also use loop knots for all my lures but I leave the split rings on.

I was just wondering if you are replacing the split rings at the treble hooks in addition to removing the one at the nose. I know a few people who are replacing the split rings AND treble hooks with single hooks like these and "better" split rings


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

yobata said:


> I also use loop knots for all my lures but I leave the split rings on.
> 
> I was just wondering if you are replacing the split rings at the treble hooks in addition to removing the one at the nose. I know a few people who are replacing the split rings AND treble hooks with single hooks like these and "better" split rings


I don't care for single hooks, I find fish swallow the plug easier than just trebles. 
The little "tits" on split rings worry me that they would nick the loop knot vs just removing the split ring and tying directly to the eye. Maybe I'm just OCD!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

yobata said:


> I also use loop knots for all my lures but I leave the split rings on.
> 
> I was just wondering if you are replacing the split rings at the treble hooks in addition to removing the one at the nose. I know a few people who are replacing the split rings AND treble hooks with single hooks like these and "better" split rings



I have swapped a few of my skitterwalks out with VMC inline hooks. They are great. Super strong and thick so much that it's a pain in the ass to get them onto the split rings, but when you set the hook it ain't going anywhere or pulling straight that's for sure.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

some lures and spoons need a small swivel. Are you going to tie the swivel on with a loop knot too? Not everything for everyone is the same as you do.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just tied loop straight the lure. Worked good today.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I fish Corky Fatboys exclusively during winter for trophy trout and have always tied a loop knot, never had the loop wear out and break but I do re-tie several times a day because after a few fish the leader gets weak and I'm not losing a monster trout because I was too lazy to re-tie. I also refuse to use clips and other unnecessary hardware.


Loop knots are great for Corkys.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> some lures and spoons need a small swivel. Are you going to tie the swivel on with a loop knot too? Not everything for everyone is the same as you do.


The original post was about a Yo-Zuri plug. If I fish a spoon I will use a split ring and swivel, everything else gets a loop knot. I never stated everything I do is what everyone else should do, loosen up cowboy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Loop knots are great for Corkys.


Yes they are...you better only use a loop knot because I do it and I said so!


----------

